# Devon/Cornwall



## wifey1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi there, 1st time posting,  looking for as much info as possible, heading down to devon/cornwall for three weeks end of July,we will be going to camp sites (any recommendations) but would love to just park up where ever, but what is the law there... :roll: would love to be going back over to France, but new dog, so cant make it this year..  any tips would be great. 
Many Thanks
Wifey


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A CL/CS type of site I can recommend is at Mawgan. MHF had their Cornish Rally there last year and Trevor the owner is a really nice guy. A very good field with EHU.

Helston - Landare
Lower Lane
Mawgan
Helston
Cornwall
TR12 6AT

Phone: 01326 221867

Site Owner/s: Mr T R Smitheram


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Caravan Club site near Plymouth at Down Thomas is a great place to sit and watch the boat traffic in and out of the Sound, the Mussel Inn nearby does excellent food, and there are some superb walks around that area.

The former HMS Cambridge gunnery site is now owned and operated by the national Trust and is totally unspoilt countryside with fantastic views - well worth wandering through.

If you venture down into Cornwall and want to visit the Eden Project - it is a great day trip and shows the benefit of Lottery funding (near St Austell), I have seen MH staying there overnight - but it is worth referring to the organisers as to how welcome that is.... they do have large parking points for MH users.

You may well find it an advantage NOT to travel too far on a Saturday - the roads can get rather busy if the weather is good.

Enjoy yourselves - I came for a visit in 1969 and have not left yet other than for short breaks

Dave!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> A CL/CS type of site I can recommend is at Mawgan. MHF had their Cornish Rally there last year and Trevor the owner is a really nice guy. A very good field with EHU.
> 
> Helston - Landare
> Lower Lane
> ...


I can endorse that recommendation


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

We recently stayed at Pentewan sands near Mevagissey cornwall. V nice site on the beach. They have a web site.

Vanny


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

For Eden I would recommend Double trees Campsite. You can walk from the site to Eden and really nice site 01726 812266 

At the moment I am at the Caravan Clubs site ( also open to non members) at Trewethett Farm between Boscastle and Tintagel. Fab site right on the cliffs. Easy access to the coastal path. Really wonderful location and one I will be returning to I am sure


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi i agree with the others about treve,s at helston.Pentewan sands is nice but no dogs are allowed,you can however stay at helagan woods the sister site and use the facilities at pentewan.We have just at 3 nights at tower caravan site at st buryan,nr penzance approx 5miles .Close to lands end where you can park the van all day for £5.Cape cornwall ,sennan and minnack theatre are all 2-3 miles away.You will have trouble wild camping almost everywhere down here at this time of year so i would be very careful .lin.


----------



## wifey1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Many Thanks to you all, will take you advice on board..... before i set off on my trip...... :lol:


----------

